# How to determine scope ring height



## gcs (Oct 23, 2016)

How do you go about figuring the correct ring height for mounting a scope?


----------



## Flaustin1 (Oct 23, 2016)

There is no "certain" height.  Just mount it as low as possible to the bore.  Also make sure the scope lines up with your eye when you have a good cheek weld.

I just try different rings till I get the right ones.


----------



## jmoser (Oct 24, 2016)

Depends what type and brand of base you use on which make/model of rifle.  Savages use lower rings than many due to the receiver design; heavy bbls need taller rings etc.

IMHO install your base first; then lay a straightedge on top and measure gap to top of bbl where the objective bell will be.  Most rings give dimensions from top of base to bottom of ring or centerline of scope; this way you can figure out clearance.
Don't forget to leave room for a scope cap up front; also measure the scope body with calipers since a '50mm' scope is really 52-54mm OD most of the time.

If the scope winds up too high for a good cheek weld just add a neoprene buttstock sleeve with a foam pad in between top of the comb until you get a good fit.  Computer mouse pads make great spacers !!


----------



## gcs (Oct 26, 2016)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## mossyoakpro (Oct 26, 2016)

Leupold has a guide of sorts on their website that may be helpful to you....


----------



## Bill Mc (Oct 28, 2016)

Usually if the objective is 40mm use medium, 50mm use high.

In the store, I like to lay the rifle and scope together and compare the distance using whatever rings that I think will fit.

For AR15s, extra high will give you the correct eye position.


----------



## Beaudeane (Oct 30, 2016)

X2 on the leupold guide


----------

